# Rspca



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

I have just had a visit off RSPCA saying I can't kill my feeder rats by any means except gas I have been after a gas chamber anyway but it has pissed me off.I kill( used to kill) fuzzys instantly by breaking there necks. Thoughts please :devil:


----------



## JakeTheDragon (Dec 19, 2011)

pants125 said:


> I have just had a visit off RSPCA saying I can't kill my feeder rats by any means except gas I have been after a gas chamber anyway but it has pissed me off.I kill( used to kill) fuzzys instantly by breaking there necks. Thoughts please :devil:



because im a rat owner i wouldent do it hands on, we just buy are rats frozen, saves the hassel of us spending more money on a gas chamber...but honestly i dont see whats wrong with breaking there necks but hey, iv always wanted to work for the RSPCA. and hopefully will just gatta get collage out the way


----------



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

No one really wants to kill a rat really but someone has to do it,it's Alright buying frozen but if I breed my own I know exactly what they are eating I can kill them at the rite size and I should always have food in stock,as long as it's killed fast and as pain free as possible I don't see the problem,they are coming back in a weeks time so I wanted to have something to show or say to inspector, even tho I should have a gas chamber by then


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Here is a link to the *RSPCA's own guidelines on euthanasia*.

As you'll see, it lists THREE methods that are suitable. Overdose of anaesthetic, asphyxiation via CO2 and *Physical methods i.e. dislocation of the neck or concussion of the brain*!



http://content.www.rspca.org.uk/cms...goBlobs&blobwhere=1233000475443&ssbinary=true



(You're welcome! : victory


----------



## cueball (Dec 22, 2010)

Personally Id tell them to get lost or come back with a warrant which they wont get issued unless they have seen you animals strung from the ceiling. I have no time for the RSPCA at all after seeing several of my friends harrased by them when I kept birds.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

p.s.

This is my gas chamber. CO2, brass valve and tubing from Halfords, big cake tupperware thing from the local poundshop (wood and screws from the shed!)

































BTW - how did the RSPCA know you breed your own?


----------



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

Cheers bothrops that's exactly what I was after can't wait to through that at them


----------



## Fenris (Apr 18, 2007)

pants125 said:


> I have just had a visit off RSPCA saying I can't kill my feeder rats by any means except gas I have been after a gas chamber anyway but it has pissed me off.I kill( used to kill) fuzzys instantly by breaking there necks. Thoughts please :devil:


How did the RSPCA know you have rats or any other animals? How did they know that you kill the rats?

Never, ever answer questions posed by the RSPCA and never let them in or let them see your animals. They have no powers, but once they have any information at all they do not hesitate to use it.

Take a look at the two videos on this site. They are American and the 
laws here are slightly different but the underlying principles are the 
same. You need sound on 

Disloyal Opposition: Eight reasons even the innocent shouldn't talk to the police 


On a lighter note 

RSPCA no powers. RSPCA Inspector Ken Snook - YouTube 


Websites you ought to read through which have lots of information on how 
the RSPCA work: 

SHG 
http://the-shg.org 

RSPCA-Animadversion 
http://rspca-animadversion.org.uk 

RSPCA Injustice Blog 
Time for a review of RSPCA Animal Charity's Bullyboy Tactics ? 

SHG Press releases 
Another RSPCA Cruelty Case Kicked Out


----------



## JakeTheDragon (Dec 19, 2011)

Fenris said:


> How did the RSPCA know you have rats or any other animals? How did they know that you kill the rats?
> 
> Never, ever answer questions posed by the RSPCA and never let them in or let them see your animals. They have no powers, but once they have any information at all they do not hesitate to use it.
> 
> ...



this forum maybe, some companys do cheack sites like these.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Try this website too, explains what to do if they call...... The RSPCA called


----------



## pants125 (Jan 30, 2009)

The rats are breed by myself and a friend to feed our snakes so basically somewhere down the line someone has heard this and decided they don't like it,like I said I'm getting a gas chamber anyway but think the inspector should have found out what is and isn't allowed befor tipping up guns blazing.no chance of them getting into my house not that I have anything to hide I just wanna be awkward lol it was my mates house they went to
Just to add I am all for the RSPCA when it comes to animal cruelty just do your homework and not your personal views


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

The RSPCA are a joke and a bunch of muppets. Their lack I knowledge is a disgrace to what they represent. Tell them to do one!!!


----------



## tom and tina (Oct 28, 2009)

Just show him the part that say co2 is very distressing to the animal, where as breaking the neck is the more humane way. Then tell him to get off your doorstep and out of your life.

Honestly if its nothing to do with a dog or cat, then they dont have a clue..


----------

